# Eheim support contact?



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been trying to get a replacement double tap for the leaky one that came with a new filter back in October. The vendor doesn't want to supply a new replacement part/blister pack one, insisting Eheim should address it.

Eheim's response, so far web form submissions, telephone calls and voice mails, emails (to support in North America and Europe) have all gone unanswered, except for the first response when they confirmed my address and promised me one "right away".

The vendor, when informed of Eheim's inaction, keeps saying they'll "look into it" and get back to me.

Does anyone have an Eheim support contact _other than the ones listed on the website_? This is getting really old.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ask Harold down at Menagerie, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

The valve is most likely fine. I had a few of these issues when i sold them in my store. The valve seat is not properly aligned. Take the valve apart and put it back together. Assembly line stuff can sometimes be done fast and things get over looked. Its not like every single item is tested before going out the door.

Make sure you clean all the parts before reassembly.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Make sure you clean all the parts before reassembly.


I can assure you that I cleaned, reseated, wiped, lubricated, reseated, wiped, inspected, reseated, wiped ad nauseam before I even tried to get it replaced. I've got 4 more of these exact valves in my possession and this is the only one that leaks. I've been using Ehiems for years and this is the first time I ever had an issue like this with their valves...actually, any issue period. (Not counting me breaking a ceramic shaft once - knock on wood).

I left it disassembled for a few days to allow the o-ring to expand if it had been crushed somehow (which should not be possible if it's well designed), tried it, drips, then I tried cranking it as tight as I dare...it dripped. I've had several goes at it over the last 2 months and the only way I could get it to stop leaking was to shut off the filter. No, I'm not joking. As soon as there was any pressure (even w/out the spraybar) it drips.

I had it off and on a few times, tried it both directions so I could trace the leak, as it turns out back to the o-ring and not one of the valve handles. Even after inspecting with a high powered magnifying lens I can see no reason for it to leak, yet the dripping just won't stop...

At this point, even if I could get it to go together _*once*_ without dripping, based purely on a percentage of successful re-assemblies of said valve, I would not feel comfortable taking it apart for future maintenance, which is basically like not having the f#$%ing thing in the first place.

I know it's hard to determine when these things are user issues, especially via forums and emails, but (in my best Yogi voice, trying not to sound smug), "I am a very mechanically competent bear". I'm also aware that only a tiny fraction of these valves are pulled for testing, my issue is not that I received a bad part, my issue is bad support. Good companies can make great product, but great companies support and stand behind it.

After all the time I wasted on this valve, the phone, emails and web forms trying to obtain assistance, and their lack of support, Eheim the company has been downgraded to good in my books (along with the vendor who has been of little to no help).


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Are you taking the actual valve apart or the 2 sides of the double tap? 

Check your PM box


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I see looking back where your question may have come from, bad choice of word, "disassemble". I was just taking the two sides apart, disconnecting where they're supposed to come apart, that's the O-ring that's leaking.

Re: Your PM, I'll try to follow up tomorrow depending on the day/workload. I've already got a new iron in the fire so I want to see that through FWIW.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Both side or both valves. A double tap is 2 valves. Can be taken apart. There is what is called the valve seat inside. Not an O-ring. If you look on the side of the valve you will see they are not 1 piece. They can be taken apart. 

Harold is awesome. He will take good care of you.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Just to close this one off:

I wasn't having any issues with the ball valves or seats. I was talking about the O-ring between the two sections, where the coupling is, the one that's captive in the groove on the male tapered section, the seal for the two pieces that are held together by the threaded lock-nut. Where it comes apart (by design) for filter maintenance.

Chris S was right, Harold was able to help me out, rather quickly too. A phone call and a day later I had a replacement waiting for me - one that doesn't leak!  So, problem solved, got to see the new tanks/reno at Menagerie, picked up a plant and some cat treats that apparently have the feline equivalent to cocaine in them.  Everybody's happy!

Thanks Harold.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good to hear!

Best service in the city


----------

